# IntenseNode came from a Hacked CVPS database



## Dillybob (Sep 10, 2015)

Edit: I removed my video

Edit: Thanks to *mitgib, *I actually did buy cvps service package in 2013 and Chris stated specifically here:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1249148/#Comment_1249148

'It was not me or anyone currently associated with CVPS. If I had to take a stab in the dark it is just someone using old DB when we were unfortunately hacked twice a few years back.'

So it does look like it came from an old cvps hacked db account.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCcbwbJS588&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mitgib (Sep 10, 2015)

You have been a ChicagoVPS customer for much longer than 3 months, sorry, but your rant was off base, not for being pissed, you have every right to be pissed, but you don't understand how your email got out there, ChicagoVPS has been hacked a number of times in the past where their database was stolen. Known fact. You showed your gmail with CVPS emails dating back to at least Feb, so that is quite a bit longer than 3 months like you stated.

I have never bought anything from Chris, and I have been spammed since he does lift emails from WHOIS and ARIN registrations, but he did remove me after a single request.  You need to understand he does not see any problem with his marketing tactics, it is a mental malfunction in all marketing droids, and the sooner you understand that, the sooner you will understand Chris.


----------



## Dillybob (Sep 10, 2015)

mitgib said:


> You have been a ChicagoVPS customer for much longer than 3 months, sorry, but your rant was off base, not for being pissed, you have every right to be pissed, but you don't understand how your email got out there, ChicagoVPS has been hacked a number of times in the past where their database was stolen. Known fact. You showed your gmail with CVPS emails dating back to at least Feb, so that is quite a bit longer than 3 months like you stated.



Oops, I didn't actually realize that. Now that he said 'It was not me or anyone currently associated with CVPS. If I had to take a stab in the dark it is just someone using old DB when we were unfortunately *hacked twice a few years back*.'  here: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1249148/#Comment_1249148

You're right, I actually did buy something from cvps in 2013 now that I looked back. I will update my post. 

Fuck.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 10, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I have never bought anything from Chris, and I have been spammed since he does lift emails from WHOIS and ARIN registrations, but he did remove me after a single request.  You need to understand he does not see any problem with his marketing tactics, it is a mental malfunction in all marketing droids, and the sooner you understand that, the sooner you will understand Chris.



Lucky.  Took me several requests, emails, and PM to finally get off that "list".  Even then I'm sure he simply changed the password and the email in the WHMCS account.  

In the end though, it's correct.  It's a mental malfunction.


----------

